# Come & race in Paradise



## Race in Paradise (Mar 27, 2014)

Bonjour, 

I contact you, in oder to inform you about a "race in paradise": the longest leeward windward race around the biggest lagoon in the world ( 650 milles!)

The race starts the 19th october from Noumea ( New Caledonia) and finish in Noumea.

This is the 4tth edition of the race. 

Start is in only 207 days!
You will find notice of race & expression of interest ont the web site

Please come & sail with us, we will do ou best to host you. 

Best regards
Matt

Matthias Balagny
CNC
Groupama race Communication & Promotion
Tel: (687) 79 72 75


----------



## paulk (Jun 2, 2000)

I will try to tell somemone I know who was in Nouméa with his boat last year, and who may be able to get back there again in time. This sounds a lot like the 'Round Admiralty Island Race that the Juneau Yacht Club runs each year, and which my brother keeps asking me to crew on. Sounds like either race could be fun. Eclipse will not be heading to either, however. They're a bit far and there are interesting races closer by already. Bon vent!


----------



## paulk (Jun 2, 2000)

My friend has moved on to New Zealand at this point. Don't think he's heading back to Nouméa in time for the race. Sounds like it should be a good time.


----------



## Salamander (Jan 29, 2014)

please could you email me with the details. 

Regards.


----------

